# 2001 aftermarket with bose nightmare



## peshewa (Mar 14, 2013)

I have searched here but can not find, simple direct explanations on installing an aftermarket head unit when the bose nightmare is stock already. No sound at all. I even installed the metra amp modulator thingy with 4 individual pots to regulate the level but nothing works. I suspect there is an amp trigger that has to be dealt with but I need to know how to do that. I have seen threads about rewiring everything from scratch or ripping out all the individual bose amps & that seems lacking in thought - there must be a much simpler way to do this! Can someone please link me a thread or threads on the known fixes for this please! I am dealing with a 2001 Pathfinder here.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out this web site:

Crutchfield Learning Center - Audio/Video Product Reviews and Articles


----------



## brht27 (Oct 28, 2012)

Nothing Pathfinder specific at that link... Appreciate the idea though..


----------



## gordymac (Mar 29, 2013)

I was actually reading up on changing the head unit, and I did find something that said there is a amp trigger wire that needs to be connected.. didn't see what color it was though..


----------



## gordymac (Mar 29, 2013)

Actually, here.. this may help:



> To “integrate” into the Nissan amplifier you will simply wire the new radio just as you would if there was no amplifier in the vehicle.
> 
> The only difference in the wiring is that you will need to activate or turn on the amplifier when the new radio turns on. In order to turn on the Nissan amplifier, two wires in the wire harness connector in the dash need to be connected to the new radio.
> 
> These two wires are located on the smaller of the two white connectors of the radio wire harness located in the dash. One of these wires is a (+) 12 Volt wire which connects to the new radios power antenna turn on wire (some new radios may actually have an amplifier turn on wire in addition to a power antenna turn on wire). This wire will tell the Nissan amplifier to turn on and off when the new radio turns on and off. The second wire, also located on the smaller of the two white connectors, is a (-) Ground wire for the Nissan amplifier. This wire needs to be connected to the new radios Ground wire.


----------



## peshewa (Mar 14, 2013)

gordymac - I like where your going here! Do you have the color codes for those wires? The ground wire (-) would go to the ground tab on the chassis of the new head unit? I gave my dual deck to my buddy brht27 & it is his truck that has us both at a loss here. Color code info would be SUPER helpful!


----------



## gordymac (Mar 29, 2013)

I found this on another site, I think it is missing a couple wires, but most seem to be here:



> 2001 Nissan Pathfinder Car Radio Stereo Wiring Diagram
> Car Radio Battery Constant 12v+ Wire: Blue/Yellow
> Car Radio Accessory Switched 12v+ Wire: Green/White
> Car Radio Ground Wire: Chassis
> ...


----------



## peshewa (Mar 14, 2013)

The amp trigger wires & amp ground wires are the real question there. I will search some more too but thanks just the same!


----------



## gordymac (Mar 29, 2013)

If you find, post here for me and others I'm sure.


----------



## gordymac (Mar 29, 2013)

Found a PDF with the radio schematics.. I think I got what you need.. email me and I'll forward it to you.. [email protected]


----------



## peshewa (Mar 14, 2013)

I think this is it - 2001 Nissan Pathfinder with Bose Wiring Information


----------



## gordymac (Mar 29, 2013)

Yeah that's it.. if you want the schematics let me know I'll send it over.. easy to trace wires with it.


----------



## peshewa (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks man - we just printed it off & are eager to try it - when it's warmer outside!


----------



## brht27 (Oct 28, 2012)

UPDATE:

Still a nightmare. Still trying to figure it out. Just noticed the integration adapter comes with harness pre wired in from crutchfield, had I noticed that before I would have bit the bullet and spent the extra instead of getting one that is not pre wired and stumbling through it...


----------



## tmthycvzs79 (Dec 24, 2020)

gordymac said:


> Actually, here.. this may help:


Where


gordymac said:


> Actually, here.. this may help:


What colors are +wire and -wire and which* pin adapter*


gordymac said:


> Actually, here.. this may help:


What color are rhe + and the - and which pin adapter rhere is 4 of them one has another
adapter for the disc player


----------

